# DIARRHEA AFTER IMODIUM PLEASE HELP



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

buggga said:


> HELLOHORRIBLE DAY---WENT AWAY LAST WEEKEND TO THE BEACH--WAS SO NERVOUS SO I TOOK IMODIUM AS A PREVENTIVE---DID NOT HAVE A BOWEL MOVEMENT FOR 4-5 DAYS NOW I HAVE HORRIBLE DIARRHEA--IM SCARED TO TAKE IMODIUM BECAUSE IT SEEMS I CANT BREAK THIS CYCLE--I KNOW IF I TAKE IT I WILL BECOME CONSTIPATED AND THEN DIARRHEA--DOES THIS HAPPEN TO ANYONE ELSE---I AM TRYING TO MAKE IT THROUGH WORK TODAY BUT IM GETTING DIRTY LOOKS FROM BEING IN THE BATHROOM SO MUCH--IM A WRECK--DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO ANY MORE--PLEASE SOMEONE TALK ME THROUGH THIS--IM A MESS--SHOULD I JUST SUFFER ---OR TAKE MORE IMODIUM---I HATE THIS---SO SO UNFAIR--JUST WANT TO BE NORMAL AND HAVE FUN LIKE EVERYONE ELSE----THANKS IN ADVANCE-


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

Immodium won't hurt if taken everyday. And, although those suffering with IBS-C, I would much rather be constipated then have diarrhea everyday, all day long. At least if the immodium stops the diarrhea, you can leave the bathroom and go out in public. I've been told immodium will not hurt you so you can take it everyday and other then contipating you for a bit, it usually will come back and have a more normal bowel movement. The problem was you stopped taking it and then several days later your ibs flared up again. Try starting out taking one per day, then if you don't have a bowel movement after 3-4 days, start taking it every other day instead of just cutting it out all together. See if this helps at all and best of luck to you.


----------



## Shawna-one (Jan 30, 2011)

Immodium doesn't help my IBS-D much. I have a prescription drug for the Diarrhea, it is Lomotil, and it doesn't help much. If I get nervous, my colon is going to go into spasms and cause diarrhea. It's like a plague.


----------



## Shawna-one (Jan 30, 2011)

I posted too quickly. I meant to add that IBS-D is very hard to live with and that you are not alone. I've been to many boards, and lots of people are suffering just as you and I do. I've also been to many doctors, and GI doctors. The anti-spasmodic drugs do not help me. The only thing that helps me is Lortab-5mg, but I won't take it unless I am going outside my home for a couple of hours. It really helps slow down the spasms and diarrhea. I'm not recommending this for everyone however. My IBS has gotten progressively worse since my mid-forties, and I have tried so many things. I know that Proton Pump Inhibitors (I use Prilosec, but have tried others) all make my D. worse. I will say the Calcium helped me when I took it, but I take so many medicines I need to talk to someone to see if I can get back on it.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Why dont you take lortab more often if it works for you?


----------



## PoopPanic (Jun 18, 2012)

This is my exact problem..... Immodium works a little too well.... I wont go at all for about eight days and when i do, it starts as very hard, painful to pass bowel movements.... Often giving me hemmerhoids.... Followed my nonstop D







life sucks


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

PoopPanic said:


> This is my exact problem..... Immodium works a little too well.... I wont go at all for about eight days and when i do, it starts as very hard, painful to pass bowel movements.... Often giving me hemmerhoids.... Followed my nonstop D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a maintenance dose of imodium every day or 2 days so you stay on an even keel rather than going from one extreme to the other.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Or a half of a tablet... Use a pill cutter. Or try the calcium carbonate instead of the imodium.


----------

